# Any musicians here?



## Lanlan (Aug 23, 2012)

Are any of you guys (or ladies) musicians? If so, what do you play? Why do you play? I'm a drummer who dabbles in guitar, I enjoy playing anything from punk to metal. Oh and Zelda music.


----------



## jrk190 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm a Bass Guitarist, who is a screamer for a band, and a singer for an indie band. I play Bass Clarinet and Clarinet too.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 23, 2012)

I learned violin, because I got one from my grand father, and I wished I could play video game and anime music with it.
I studied for 5 years, but wasn't serious enough to do rehearse when I needed to (too much time on the net, and I don't like making noise that everyone hear (neighbor)), so I stopped.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 23, 2012)

@cyan try playing some ocarina songs on your violin. I mean playable songs on oot. saria's song is pretty easy and really fun. 
@jrk190 i'm friends with a screamo band, not my type of music at all. But screaming isn't just in screamo, so I shouldn't assume you're in a screamo band


----------



## ody81 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm a guitarist, grundgey/punky stuff in the band, modern metal/hardcore stuff's what I like best though.


----------



## beta4attack (Aug 23, 2012)

I am a wannabe >.< I was learning the acoustic guitar for several months but then stopped due to school and busy life. But I dream of the day I could return to learning, except the violin this time, my new love *o*


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 23, 2012)

@beta4attack why not start learning violin? or start back up with guitar?


----------



## Cyan (Aug 23, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> @cyan try playing some ocarina songs on your violin. I mean playable songs on oot. saria's song is pretty easy and really fun.


they are even "too easy", compared to what I played after 5 years. I played Mozart scores in a symphonic Philharmonic orchestra.
Though, I lost a lot since I stopped 4 years ago.

If I'll try again, I'll go with this one.
but I would like to play this one (though, I don't have the level).


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 23, 2012)

Cyan said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > @cyan try playing some ocarina songs on your violin. I mean playable songs on oot. saria's song is pretty easy and really fun.
> ...


Oh sorry for underestimating your ability  
it's too bad you quit, are you mostly into classical style music? like orchestral stuff?


----------



## beta4attack (Aug 23, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> @beta4attack why not start learning violin? or start back up with guitar?


Because school is starting soon and I can't find good violin teachers atm. And my guitar teacher was not good >.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 23, 2012)

nope, on the contrary, I don't like "classical" music, like the one music school teaches you (Mozart, Beethoven, Chopin, etc.) I hate them!
But schools only swear by "the classic".
When I mentionned video game music it was "ahh, why play bad bip-bop-bip music?". they don't even know video game music are played by big orchestra and profesionnal musician.
NES 8bit era has ended long ago.

I like Orchestra music, but not the old one, only game and anime OST.
I tried to bring some music I liked to the school, but it is VERY hard to find violin scores.
On internet, everyone are making piano's scores, or "home made main theme recreation", but not the violin part of the song, just the main melody you hear.
So I ended not bringing anything and played mozart 

well, after 6months or rehearsing the same music I started to appreciate it. but it's not like the music I really like.


I would have like being part or an orchestra like Eminence (their work)


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, I think video game composers are some of the best composers around. Nobuo Uematsu and Koji Kondo are great, but i'm no video game music aficionado, so I only know the big names.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 23, 2012)

I play the piano since i was a kid so... more than 10 years ago
And i recently started playing guitar...and i'm luvin it :3


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 23, 2012)

Im a guitarist and i also play piano/drums too

www.youtube.com/terenigma = if you're interested or if you wanna sub/sub then just hit me up. Im always up for supporting other musicians on youtube!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 23, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> Yeah, I think video game composers are some of the best composers around. Nobuo Uematsu and Koji Kondo are great, but i'm no video game music aficionado, so I only know the big names.


Yoko Shimomura is amazing too.


----------



## finkmac (Aug 23, 2012)

Guitarist... Typically play Cuban music.


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm also a drummer. Love playing Metal like Metallica and Paradise Lost, but also rockish stuff like dredg 

Youtube


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 23, 2012)

*resists "drummers aren't musicians" joke*

I can play saxophone. I played alto sax from grade 8 up to 12, then for my 12th grade year I played bari sax, since our band needed it.

Trying to learn piano. Self-teaching, not so effective.




What do you call someone who hangs around with musicians?
A drummer.

had to.


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm one of those kiddies that picked up guitar to fit in with the cool kids and pick up bitches but never did succeed...


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been playing guitar and drums for about 13 years. I currently play guitar and sing backup in an Alternative Rock/Punk band called The Machine Age. I use a 1994 American Fender Strat Plus and a Fender Performer 1000 amplifier along with a digitech multi effects pedal(I have a few Boss stomp boxes but I like being able to click through my custom presets for delay and such rather than having to adjust after every song). I have also taught myself a little piano and use a Alesis QS6.2 Sythesizer on occasion.

When I was 5 years old I used to run around the house pretending to play guitar to "Money for Nothing" by Dire Straits and that's probably what made me actually want to play guitar. I always wanted to play guitar but never really got the chance to try until I was about 12 years old. My dad had a Yamaha acoustic guitar he had gotten from a friend so I asked it they could take it down from the shelf so I could learn. There were a couple of older guys(Late 20's early 30's) who used to jam out with my brother(he's a drummer) and they started teaching me a few things here and there, but it wasn't until I was 17 when I got into a guitar class(Really a create your own band class) in my high school and began learning things like chord names and scales(Pentatonic). I wish someone would have sat down to teach me the things I know now because I'd probably be about 10 times better than I am now.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 31, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> *resists "drummers aren't musicians" joke*
> 
> I can play saxophone. I played alto sax from grade 8 up to 12, then for my 12th grade year I played bari sax, since our band needed it.
> 
> ...


fix'd


----------



## SavvyTaco (Aug 31, 2012)

Been playing guitar, both acoustic and electric, for around 4 years. I play by myself cause I'm a loner. Usualy play old music like Jimi Hendrix, Santana, Clapton, etc etc etc.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 31, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> I'm also a drummer. Love playing Metal like Metallica and Paradise Lost, but also rockish stuff like dredg
> 
> Youtube


Dude, listening to your Puppets cover, pretty damn good so far. Is it all you or is there some extra stuff added in?


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 31, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> What do you call someone who hangs around with musicians?
> A drummer.
> 
> had to.





Lanlan said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > What do you call someone who hangs around with musicians?
> ...


Come on guys, a good bassist is definitely a musician and a drummer while not all drummers are musicians a good drummer is usually pretty technically inclined and has a bit of background in writing music. To me being a drummer is getting the feel of the music much more than it is mathmatics. I've seen my share of crappy 1 note bass players and basic 4/4 rock beat drummers and I've also seen my share of bassist who can come up with amazing bass lines, walking or not and amazing drummers who can do all kinds of cool stuff on the hi hat as well as switch from 4/4 to 6/8, 5/4, 5/8. 9/8, 12/8 and half a dozen other time signatures back to back without missing a beat.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 31, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > What do you call someone who hangs around with musicians?
> ...


Yeah I do love me some Cliff Burton. And if you ask me there is such a thing as musical drumming, just listen to Peter Wildoer.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Aug 31, 2012)

Played 10 years of piano starting in 1st/2nd grade, finished what we call a "CM Test" for level 10 (highest level). Hated piano though. Parents forced me. Started playing the flute in 5th grade and enjoyed that a lot more later on when I started appreciating music. I'm on level 8 for CM now and I'm going to skip to 10 next year, and I'm the 1st chair for our high school band. Starting to play the electric guitar, getting lessons.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 31, 2012)

I have an acoustic and an electric guitar.  I seldom play either (usually only when I am feeling down).  I am terrible at them.  I do not consider myself a musician, but an earache. 

Edit:




Domination said:


> I'm one of those kiddies that picked up guitar to fit in with the cool kids and pick up bitches but never did succeed...



Yeah, pretty much my story too.


----------



## DDTarZan (Aug 31, 2012)

I was originally a drummer with a very basic set, and now I can't really do much where I live, neighbors get mad and things like that. *Just saying, if you have this problem, invest in or look up a cajon, they are frigging great.*

All I really can do now is play guitar, bass, acoustic for both also, my cajon, borrow my friend's ukelele, all of my secondary percussion instruments (tambourine, shakers, might even make something of my own if it sounds cool). I'm dabbling in piano, and all I have to practice with is a really crappy keyboard (and I don't even have my sustain pedal anymore!).

My current goals for music is to major in college in performing arts, as it will give me a reliable place to practice and I will be surrounded by people willing and happy to teach me things and learn along with me. I like noisy or progressive rock music, skill levels vary I guess. Noisy as in like the first Foo Fighters album, or alot of other 90's rock bands, J-rock bands, all of that kind of stuff.

I wish I was in a local rock band again. The eastern coast is so dull and hateful towards one another, and it's kind of lonely for aspiring musicians over here.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 31, 2012)

DDTarZan said:


> I was originally a drummer with a very basic set, and now I can't really do much where I live, neighbors get mad and things like that. *Just saying, if you have this problem, invest in or look up a cajon, they are frigging great.*
> 
> All I really can do now is play guitar, bass, acoustic for both also, my cajon, borrow my friend's ukelele, all of my secondary percussion instruments (tambourine, shakers, might even make something of my own if it sounds cool). I'm dabbling in piano, and all I have to practice with is a really crappy keyboard (and I don't even have my sustain pedal anymore!).
> 
> ...


A buddy of mine just got kicked out of his screamo band so he wants me to drum for him in a hard rock band he's putting together. I hope we at least get shows, I love playing for a crowd


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Aug 31, 2012)

I play bass guitar but I'd love to have an acoustic bass guitar too.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 31, 2012)

Crimsonclaw111 said:


> I play bass guitar but I'd love to have an acoustic bass guitar too.


I think acoustic basses are one of the sexiest things ever.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> Crimsonclaw111 said:
> 
> 
> > I play bass guitar but I'd love to have an acoustic bass guitar too.
> ...


They are, but I can't afford one as of now.


----------



## DDTarZan (Aug 31, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> DDTarZan said:
> 
> 
> > I was originally a drummer with a very basic set, and now I can't really do much where I live, neighbors get mad and things like that. *Just saying, if you have this problem, invest in or look up a cajon, they are frigging great.*
> ...


I used to be in a screamo band, but it was total crap. I left it because we weren't going anywhere, and we kept shifting members all the time. Nobody really had experience, and we kept being spoiled with all of this cool gear. Freaking 8 channel PA system, two four foot tall speakers, amps, drum heads, microphones and stands, really expensive recording board. Shame we didn't know how to use any of it.


Crimsonclaw111 said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > Crimsonclaw111 said:
> ...


Man, I saw one at my local music shop, sexiest acoustic bass I've seen in a while: All black Dean, four string, sounded absolutely lovely, only $200! I couldn't believe it. I wish I had gotten my paycheck a day sooner.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 31, 2012)

DDTarZan said:


> I used to be in a screamo band, but it was total crap. I left it because we weren't going anywhere, and we kept shifting members all the time. Nobody really had experience, and we kept being spoiled with all of this cool gear. Freaking 8 channel PA system, two four foot tall speakers, amps, drum heads, microphones and stands, really expensive recording board. Shame we didn't know how to use any of it.



I really dislike screamo with a passion, but my definition of screamo may be different than yours. I think of it as the weird rhythms where the bass drum does nothing but follow the guitar, breakdowns every 30 seconds, 75% screaming vocals and 25% effeminate male vocals.


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 31, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also a drummer. Love playing Metal like Metallica and Paradise Lost, but also rockish stuff like dredg
> ...


It's all me. Nothing added in. What else could it be?


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 31, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > SpaceJump said:
> ...


Well I remember a friend setting up his tom to play a bass drum sound and just doing super fast singles on it and recording it and playing a normal beat over it. 
Your stuff sounds great though. I bet you'd get more views if you actually recorded yourself playing.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 31, 2012)

screamo/emo is a phase that died out about 4 years ago...same thing with butt rock(hard rock garbage). Now the "IN" thing is the acoustic type indie stuff(Fleet Foxes, Lumineers, Of Monsters and Men, Etc.) and the Synthy Indie Pop stuff(M83, Two Door Cinema Club, MGMT, Etc.), which is also a phase that will soon die out. I'm not saying I don't enjoy any of these bands or musical styles, I'm just saying the radio/market is flooded with acts like this and I don't think a pile this big can last for long before collapsing.


----------



## DDTarZan (Sep 1, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> I really dislike screamo with a passion, but my definition of screamo may be different than yours. I think of it as the weird rhythms where the bass drum does nothing but follow the guitar, breakdowns every 30 seconds, 75% screaming vocals and 25% effeminate male vocals.


That's basically what I think of it too, but the standard that we played at, the guitar never followed the drum patterns, it was all scream and no other vocals, but it basically was one huge breakdown for each song. Like how progressive rock is, we kept adding different parts in every song, rarely going back to a chorus or one verse. We were all pretty young, so it was a big experimental thing.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 1, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I learned violin, because I got one from my grand father, and I wished I could play video game and anime music with it.
> I studied for 5 years, but wasn't serious enough to do rehearse when I needed to (too much time on the net, and I don't like making noise that everyone hear (neighbor)), so I stopped.


Play a little devil went down to georgia :-)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 1, 2012)

Does Beat Boxing count?


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm mainly a guitar player but I seldom play bass, ukulele, jew's harp (here it's called scacciapensieri, and it's really fun to play) and harmonica. My first instrument ever was an A harmonica


----------



## nando (Aug 14, 2014)

i try to play drums and guitar. but i can't really play. but i try.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Aug 14, 2014)

I used to play the Alto Saxophone, but now i forgot.  I used to win 1st place awards and all that stuff, but videogames made me retire.


----------



## frogboy (Aug 14, 2014)

Mainly a piano guy, been playing for about 10 years now. I've been meaning to pick up bass guitar, as I've tried acoustic and electric guitars before but my hands just aren't suited for playing chords.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 14, 2014)

frogboy said:


> but my hands just aren't suited for playing chords.


It's ironic, I dropped studyin piano and keyboards for the same identical reason. I can play them a lot better on a guitar or a bass


----------



## Plstic (Aug 14, 2014)

I play tuba and piano. I've been meaning to learn jazz bass for some time since my private teacher is also a jazz bassist.


----------



## Issac (Aug 14, 2014)

I play bass, guitar and piano... and ukulele. 
Also, I finished a demo track today.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a youtube channel but the last vid is from a year ago. I should upload something more these days now that I have again an electric guitar. Also a Soundcloud where I put some noise work


----------



## XDel (Aug 14, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/mear-rehpotsirhc

Synths... actual hardware... though I would not call my self a musician yet. 

Planning on picking up an acoustic guitar soonish...


----------

